# Who wants Maggette to be traded?



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Yes, trade him for one or two players that will improve the team.

No, he is as good as it gets. 


Poll didnt show....should i make a new tread?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Nooooo


----------



## CLIPSFAN89 (Oct 12, 2005)

yes - Too many mistakes in crunch time and his stats might have increased every year but his dumb mistakes and defensive lapses also seem to increase as well. 

Its a definite yes if it means resigning Radman and we can extend Kaman and Livingston. If no Radman, then I would say we still need to keep him even with his flaws and hope that he can keep his mistakes to a minimum somehow...


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Clarify. Trade Maggette as in trade him to get rid of him?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Trade him to improve the team. 

Damn....there was supposed to be a poll. It didnt show up.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

jajaaj
well....it depends....we could always use his 20pt a game in the regular season....but that would mean he would have to limit his stupid turnovers....and stupid shot selection....and well he took that game into the playoffs which was horrible cuz the refs did not fall for it...and well...
he is a real bargain....but i dont know...
thats the only thing ive thought about when it comes to keeping him...he gave us so many points when he was healthy...and salary is a bargain....
but whether we want to keep him to make another playoff run...than that is a different question...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Depends on what we get in return for him


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i say decent player + draft picks then no freakin doubt

but just for draft picks then nahhh


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Trade only if it will improve the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

matador1238 said:


> Trade him to improve the team.
> 
> Damn....there was supposed to be a poll. It didnt show up.



Tell me what you want the poll to be and I will add it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

its not a yes or no situation.

Yes, if:

1. Radman is resigned. (50.50 chance)
2. Hes part of a package deal that would be for a superstar such as Allen, Iverson, Pierce, etc. (not likely)
3. Sterling is 100% sure he wants to give about 100 million+ to livingston and kaman over the next couple of years, meaning the clippers would have to trim salary so as not to get into luxury tax mode next year. In that case, you could see the clippers perhaps trade him for a high lottery pick to get adam morrision, saving themselves 4-5 million on the cap. (not likely)

No if:
2. Radman is not resigned, UNLESS its for a player of similar all around value such as a Luol Deng, etc. etc.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I do not want him traded. If we want to keep Kaman and Livingston, we can do so while still paying Maggette.

We are not going to get anything great back for Maggs, becuase we have too many talented players on the roster. The only exception to this would have been the Artest trade, but obviously only because of Indiana's situation. Anyone who wants Maggs will dish up a star player, but will want more then we are willing to give up in return.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont want draft picks..We have enough young talent.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

No ... KEEP Corey.

We KNOW what we've got with Corey and we know that every year he improves. We also know that he is loyal.

You NEVER know if a trade will *improve* the team. You never know how it will affect the chemistry of the core. Remember Kittles??? 

Trust me ... if the Trade doesn't work ... Dunleavy will be walking at the end of the season if not before. Season ticket holders and new fans will let DTS know exactly what they think. DTS has become accustomed to the LA fan 'love'.

Trade at our risk. We have what we need (remember Detroit, same players been together for years?)


I like this thread ... it calls out everyone that has a position for future reference.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

No, I'm against trading Maggette, he's improved every single year he's played significantly, and theres no reason to believe he won't improve his play even more next year. Now that the clippers are getting some recognition, if he stays injury free, he'll get serious all-star consideration.

But if an amazing deal for someone like Pierce, Arenas, Iverson, etc. came up, I'd have to change my thoughts, but until it comes up, nope. And not willing to trade for draft picks, "potential" or role players.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> No, I'm against trading Maggette, he's improved every single year he's played significantly, and theres no reason to believe he won't improve his play even more next year. Now that the clippers are getting some recognition, if he stays injury free, he'll get serious all-star consideration.
> 
> But if an amazing deal for someone like Pierce, Arenas, Iverson, etc. came up, I'd have to change my thoughts, but until it comes up, nope. And not willing to trade for draft picks, "potential" or role players.


I second that. If we trade him we need a significant player in return....I dont want draft picks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> its not a yes or no situation.
> 
> Yes, if:
> 
> ...



If you were trading Corey... AS much as I like him... He would be the filler for someone like Allen or Pierce... You'd need someone far better than Corey to get either of those two players...

But I do hope they keep Radman. If it meant doing something with Corey, I'd do it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> No ... KEEP Corey.


Are you saying keep him EVEN if we resign Radmanovich to a full MLE contract?



> You NEVER know if a trade will improve the team. You never know how it will affect the chemistry of the core. Remember Kittles???


Very true that trades are usually hit and miss. But in this situation if you trade maggs, im not sure you do it to improve the team...like i said the only way you trade maggs is if radman is resigned...in this situation youre not trying to improve the team, just not having like 17 million dollars a year tied up in your backup SG/SF when you have another 10 million almost tied up with your starting SG. (not to mention up and coming players such as korolev and singleton. As far as Chemistry goes, about the ONLY good thing that came from the Kittle trade was the chemistry, he always had positive things to say about the team and how it killed him not to contribute, plus nothing negative was ever said about him from other teammates. "we know what weve got" with corey. THhat could be a good thing and a bad thing. I wouldnt trade him for many players/contracts in the league, but we do know we have a guy who any time can have a career game like he did agasint phoenix, and be almost unstoppable. But then we also have someone who the law of averages say will miss 20-30 games a year, will kill us in the clutch with boneheaded moves, etc. With that said, at his worse hes still a good commodity to have...but by no means untouchable, or untradeable. 



> Trust me ... if the Trade doesn't work ... Dunleavy will be walking at the end of the season if not before. Season ticket holders and new fans will let DTS know exactly what they think. DTS has become accustomed to the LA fan 'love'.


No, I dont think this will happen. Remember, like i said, IF IF IF maggatte is traded, this most likely means that radman was kept, and hes being traded so remove the glut at that position, and to free up money for kaman and livingston. So no matter what, that trade will have "worked" since its not contingent on who were getting in. Now, if Radman IS let go, and we STILL trade maggs (which i dont see happening), then yes, we had better get some good value back, but still no way is dunleavvy sent away if it doesnt work. That would show to everyone that it really is dunleavvy making the calls in the front office, and i dont think baylor wants that. When has a coach been fired for a trade that supposedly was made by the GM? Another example of a trade that "worked out" was the kittles trade. Sure, he didnt do jack for us, but that wasnt the only reason for the trade. The trade was made to get an expiring contract to use in free agency also the next year, which did happen. Id say that was worth the 2nd round pick that we gave up.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

by the way, i think more and more that the decision on maggette is almost 100% contingent on what happens with Radman. No way do i see radman resigned and corey kept. So perhaps another thread should be, " do we resign Radman for MLE and trade corey, or do we keep corey and let radman walk?"

Right now, im not sure which way i would lean.

Keeping radman positives: Cheaper than maggette, fits way better into the style of SF that dunleavvy likes; fills a huge team need (three point shooting); averages 7-10 games played more each year than maggette, can play PF, not bad ball handler for a big guy, doesnt make many mental errors. Surprisingly athletic. 

Keeping radman negatives: Attitude has been questioned at times (on wanting to start in seattle), cannot play SG, Streaky at times (kind of a positive/negative), Can be beat off the dribble by quicker SF's, although he has the ability, does not drive enough

Keeping maggs positives: One of best in NBA at getting to the line, when he plays within the offense, he rarely hurts the team; can rebound well agasint smaller players (look at suns series), usually hard to beat off the dribble because of his quickness, good FT shooter, Good % for his position from the field as well. 

keeping maggs negatives: More expensive than radman, misses a lot of games due to injury, very underaverage ball handler for his position, not a high Bball IQ/does not execute the dunleavvy gameplan, will have many stretches at key points in games where he has a string of terrible decisions resulting in turnovers or points the other way, sometimes sacrifices a good shot or drive for only trying to draw the foul, doesnt have good court awareness (steps on the 3 point line more than any other clipper), 


Anyway, both have positives both have negatives. The question is, what is more important to dunleavvy, and does radman even let him make the decision? (if hes offered more than the MLE from another team, clippers have no chance to get him no matter if they want him or not.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont think it really depends if we sign Radman. Radman is a different type player who can play the 4 as well. They are both versatile enough to play multiple positions which can be bery helpful when playing a team like PHX. I want them both here.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Radman is best suited for SF, and his benefit is he can play PF agasint some teams. I really do think there is almost no chance that radman and maggette are on the team next season. Because know ross and mobley arent going anywhere, and dunleavvy is intent on giving them big minutes. Do you think one of the most savvy money managers in the league will be willing to pay 14 million a year to the backups for the sg/sf position, when he also has singleton, and the lottery pick that was chosen over green, granger, etc. who also play the position? (not to mention the position that livingston will get about 10 minutes a game at). Of course theoretically its possible, but that doesnt make any sense to the regular owner, let alone sterling. 

Yes, in a perfect world of course it would be nice to have both, but we live in a nba ruled by salary cap, luxury tax, etc. where it makes keeping both not logical. (unless we dont want to extend kaman/livingston)

I think the only reason we saw radman get so many minutes at PF in the last two series is the fact that we had NOBODY to backup kaman/brand there. Rebraca was injured, baker is garbage, mccarty garbage, and dunleavvy refuses to play singleton.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Radman is best suited for SF, and his benefit is he can play PF agasint some teams. I really do think there is almost no chance that radman and maggette are on the team next season. Because know ross and mobley arent going anywhere, and dunleavvy is intent on giving them big minutes. Do you think one of the most savvy money managers in the league will be willing to pay 14 million a year to the backups for the sg/sf position, when he also has singleton, and the lottery pick that was chosen over green, granger, etc. who also play the position? (not to mention the position that livingston will get about 10 minutes a game at). Of course theoretically its possible, but that doesnt make any sense to the regular owner, let alone sterling.
> 
> Yes, in a perfect world of course it would be nice to have both, but we live in a nba ruled by salary cap, luxury tax, etc. where it makes keeping both not logical. (unless we dont want to extend kaman/livingston)
> 
> I think the only reason we saw radman get so many minutes at PF in the last two series is the fact that we had NOBODY to backup kaman/brand there. Rebraca was injured, baker is garbage, mccarty garbage, and dunleavvy refuses to play singleton.


Of course I dont agree with you but whats new. I think Radman can play more PF considering the lack of big men in the West.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I would say it depends. If the Clippers can trade him and get a better player then do it. If the Clippers are going to trade him for crap, hell no don't do it. For Maggette's contract he is worth keeping.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Im not saying what I personally think, im going off of dunleavvy's history, usually he does not like to have small lineups out there. Heck, how many times did we see kaman/rebraca duo out there when rebraca was healthy. He usually likes two big guys expect for the teams like suns who dont have strong front courts. And still, if radman would only play PF, how much time could he get there? Even if he would get 100% of the PF minutes when brand isnt there, which isnt likely, thats only what 10-15 minutes a game? Im pretty sure the clippers wont offer him full MLE to play 10-15 minutes a game...a lot of his minutes is going to have to come from SF unless he does something new and plays brand a lot at center which he seems to only do agasint suns. 

radman played about 440 minutes with the clippers if im reading it right. of that i believe he played about 320 minutes at SF, and only 100-150 minutes at PF, and this was all during the time where he WAS the main big court backup since rebraca was injured. With a healthy rebraca, i can see his % at PF going even further down. Do i agree with that? Not necessarily. I think that hes better suited at PF myself, but again, were going by what dunleavvy probably would do, and dunleavvy loves going big.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i say, if we want to contend with the better teams in the league....we sign Vlade...
if we want to be a mediocre team...we keep Corey.....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

We need Radman outside shooting and Cassell's leadership. If we can sign them both, I think Corey is expandable. Singleton needs to get more playing time. Maybe we can trade Corey for a big man and a shooter to come off the bench.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont think Rebraca is ever going to play again. Heart problems is a serious issue he needs to deal with. HOw long has Rebraca had this heart problem? From what I recall ever since he came in the league. We cant rely on Rebraca. Will someone tell me what contract we gave Rebraca last year? If he retires does that free up cap room or does is still count against our cap.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I called it last year, that rebraca deal, more than the mobley deal, more than resigning brand and maggette, more than anything else we have done the last few years, showed how Sterling has changed. 

The other moves were no brainers. Signing rebraca to a multi year deal was a HUGE leap of faith...to take a chance on someone with a high probabilty of injury. Granted its not a baron davis like risk, because were only talking about 2-3 million dollars a year, but still, when do you ever remember sterling giving a guy a contract with a medical history like Rebraca? (let alone his age). 

I would have much preferred to keep mikki moore over rebraca for the same contract. And mikki wanted to be a clipper too.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

miki moore was gangsta


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think dunleavvy has something agasint athletic front court players.  Wilcox, singleton, mikki moore


----------



## Liingston2Seb (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes.

Trade him for some cap space and a draft pick (doesnt have to be top 5, top 10 is fine). Then give Singleton his minutes like a read in another thread, I've seen him play five times when I was in the states... the kid has game and could step up to the challenge.

Plus Maggette doesn't seem to fit anymore... the team grew when he left and he still hasn't really caught up.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> i think dunleavvy has something agasint athletic front court players.  Wilcox, singleton, mikki moore


I might agree with this statement. It's because his son has no game and doesnt want any of his players dunking on Junior.


----------



## Clipper32 (May 25, 2006)

Maggette is a great player in this league how many players can come off the bench and still score 20 points as they please Keep him in LA did any body see game 6 against phoenix he scored 25 points off the bench and missed 1 shot from the 3 point line and that's it 8/9 from the floor 8/8 from the free throw line he's nasty


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Clipper32 said:


> Maggette is a great player in this league how many players can come off the bench and still score 20 points as they please Keep him in LA did any body see game 6 against phoenix he scored 25 points off the bench and missed 1 shot from the 3 point line and that's it 8/9 from the floor 8/8 from the free throw line he's nasty


Good post Clipper32. Dont waste your breath. Everyone here is ready to ship Maggette out. They dont remember that Maggs missed half the season with injury and was still trying to adapt to his new teammates and new role. Im with you but I think we are in the minority.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> i think dunleavvy has something agasint athletic front court players.  Wilcox, singleton, mikki moore


I think so too.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> i think dunleavvy has something agasint athletic front court players.  Wilcox, singleton, mikki moore


AGREE ... and it is blatantly obvious. Don't forget to include Jermaine ONeal in that group.

I read a post from a Portland poster that stated ... "Dunleavy will find a way to blow it" ... and he did.

What in the world will he do if given any more power than he has. Don't give him a new contract. There are no other teams competing for him. Let this contract run. Too much power and he will certainly 'blow' up back to Clipper reality. For example, I'm sure he will then BRING IN HIS SON.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i think dunleavvy has something agasint athletic front court players.  Wilcox, singleton, mikki moore


elton brand?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

If Maggette continues to come off the bench next season, our 2nd team will be absolutely brutal....

Backups:
PG: Cassell / Ewing
SG: Maggette
SF: Radmanovich
PF: Singleton
C: Sofoklis / Rebraca

Our bench could probably make the playoffs in the east.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

when i said athletic, im takling jump out of the gym type players...brand isnt really a jump out of the gym player. Heck, he had more dunks this year than his whole career combined it seemed. Brand is like a banger. Those other guys arent bangers, maybe thast why dunleavvy doesnt like them. Lets not forget about maggette. Maggette sucks a lot but i think part of the blame is dunleavvy not using his athelticsm as an advantage. Other coaches would finetune the offense to take advantage of maggettes speed and leaping ability, and find a way to minimize him ball handling, making crucial decisions.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> when i said athletic, im takling jump out of the gym type players...brand isnt really a jump out of the gym player. Heck, he had more dunks this year than his whole career combined it seemed. Brand is like a banger. Those other guys arent bangers, maybe thast why dunleavvy doesnt like them. Lets not forget about maggette. Maggette sucks a lot but i think part of the blame is dunleavvy not using his athelticsm as an advantage. Other coaches would finetune the offense to take advantage of maggettes speed and leaping ability, and find a way to minimize him ball handling, making crucial decisions.


ahh yes, care to revise your previous statement then? maybe to soemthing like "mike d has something against players who play with an IQ of their age?" wilcox, singleton, maggette, mikki moore. i agree that maggette doesnt use his athleticism to maximize his performance, cuz he doesnt. but mike d shouldnt be taking the blame for that. singleton is still a rookie and has a lot to learn, but this guy could be our own shawn marion with time. 

with that said, i would say 95% of coaches in the nba wouldnt give these players a lot of minutes if they knew they played like dolts. and unfortunately for us, our most steady and consistent players arent the most athletically gifted: kaman, cassell, brand (before losing 18 pounds), mobley pre-playoffs, radman


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> when i said athletic, im takling jump out of the gym type players...brand isnt really a jump out of the gym player. Heck, he had more dunks this year than his whole career combined it seemed. Brand is like a banger. Those other guys arent bangers, maybe thast why dunleavvy doesnt like them. Lets not forget about maggette. Maggette sucks a lot but i think part of the blame is dunleavvy not using his athelticsm as an advantage. Other coaches would finetune the offense to take advantage of maggettes speed and leaping ability, and find a way to minimize him ball handling, making crucial decisions.


Brand is athletic, its just that until this year he had everyone fooled. He carried a tub of lard (neatly spread all over his body) for 6 years in the league and has only shown his true self until now.

Its more like he's athletic, but not look-at-me-I-have-no-skill-but-I-jump-really-high athletic. He is not a banger. He banged for 6 years, but it wasn't his true style.

Its hard to sum him up now. I think he just may well have been the most complete PF in the league this year alongside Tim Duncan.


----------

